# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  New to frogs

## Derek31519

Hello, I was just wondering for example when people advertise their frogs they will post 0.1.2.. what does this mean ?

----------


## Herpin Man

male.female.unsexed
So in your example,one female and two unsexed. Juveniles are usually designated as unsexed.

----------

Animallover3541, Larry Wardog

----------


## Derek31519

Thanks Larry

----------


## Herpin Man

Yeah, thanks Larry.

----------


## Derek31519

Sorry Thanks Herpin Man ! lol

----------


## Herpin Man

Haha don't mention it, Derek31519.

----------


## AAron

Lol that was epic! Sorry Herpin Man you gave the response and the credit all goes to you!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## Herpin Man

Not too much credit, Larry Wardog. I have a hunch that you knew the answer to that one, too.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Not too much credit, Larry Wardog. I have a hunch that you knew the answer to that one, too.


You offer great advice on here and I look forward to reading your posts and comments on here! 

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

